# [ADDED PHOTOS] Last hours of absolute freedom



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2012)

Today I'm getting married 


http://failiem.lv/g/kecwkvg?n=1


----------



## Crivens (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## tingo (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Today I'm getting married


Dude, congratufriggin'lations :beer As a wedding present, I won't make any marriage jokes *today* :e

Fonz


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats man. Have a great wedding.


----------



## alie (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beastie (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

Best wishes.  Go do something while you still can.  Record it so you can look back at it later.


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrulations. I wish you the best years with your wife (If she's nice character, if not, you'll get years of hell)


----------



## vand777 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations! Have a great wedding! :beer


----------



## fnucc (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 7, 2012)

You must have a very tolerant fiancÃ© to allow you to spend so much time in front of your computer.  ...sounds like a keeper.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## hitest (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## efrat (Jan 8, 2012)

here here!


----------



## Nukama (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you still alive? Congratulations!


----------



## asapilu (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 9, 2012)

You're now living in the happiness.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the club....


----------



## Crivens (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, and as usual: Post photoshop picture or it did not happen


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there...



			
				Crivens said:
			
		

> Oh, and as usual: Post photoshop picture or it did not happen



Lol, I will, but it will take a while before I get photos, cause there was a lot of photo-shooting at saloon.

Anyway, marriage ceremony and party was excellent... I'm still quite tired, so I will update you in couple days....


7th January was definitely one of the best days of my life.

P.S.
Thanks for kind words


----------



## anomie (Jan 9, 2012)

Many congratulations. Treat her kindly, tell her she looks pretty daily, and come straight home after a night at the pub. (Trust me.)


----------



## overmind (Jan 10, 2012)

and we are all invited?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish you all the best. Happiness with the girl that you love. Never forget to tell her how important is for you and always try to make her happy.


----------



## Sylhouette (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooh dear oh dear 






Well it is not as bad as it looks like 

Congratulations, and enjoy the wedding day!

regards
Johan


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2012)

> Well it is not as bad as it looks like


It's worst  I am just joking


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 10, 2012)

Make sure she doesn't like Twilight 
http://i.imgur.com/qxxPM.png

Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## fonz (Jan 10, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Today I'm getting married


Hint: the most effective way to remember your wife's birthday is to forget it once :e

Fonz


----------



## Crivens (Jan 11, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Hint: the most effective way to remember your wife's birthday is to forget it once :e
> 
> Fonz



At least when the bruising has healed and no damage to the relevant brain areas is done. 

Seriously, it is not (should not) be as bad as anything such jokes imply. 
Sure, I know of couples where one wonders why they ever maried, but then again I know some who would happily file for divorce so they could marry _again_.


----------



## fonz (Jan 11, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Seriously, it is not (should not) be as bad as anything such jokes imply.
> Sure, I know of couples where one wonders why they ever maried, but then again I know some who would happily file for divorce so they could marry _again_.


Hey, don't spoil the party - we're just making fun of the guy. That's what you're supposed to do when someone gets married, reaches certain critical ages, obtains his degrees, etc.

_I haven't spoken to my wife for 18 months--I don't like to interrupt her._

Fonz


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 12, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> _I haven't spoken to my wife for 18 months--I don't like to interrupt her._


Interrupt?


----------



## Crivens (Jan 12, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Hey, don't spoil the party - we're just making fun of the guy. That's what you're supposed to do when someone gets married, reaches certain critical ages, obtains his degrees, etc.
> Fonz



Sure, but there is a (small?) gap between making fun and scaring him out of his socks. There is no 2 weeks free return law on marriages.

But to join the festivities, I must point out the savings in beverages consumed before bedtime. For a quick way to sleep simply ask how the garden tea party went or what the cat did today.



> _I haven't spoken to my wife for 18 months--I don't like to interrupt her._


Is she even side dragged by a whispered "don't stop"?


----------



## bgpepi (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, It's been a week since I got married and I still owe my credit card 
Unfortunately I still don't have photos to show.

I've been reading your replies but didn't reply as I was very busy at work, and my eyes are pretty tired... I'm trying to stay away from PC at home (for now)


----------



## Crivens (Jan 14, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Well, It's been a week since I got married and I still owe my credit card


owe or own?
Small difference in spelling, big differemce in money


----------



## fonz (Jan 14, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> owe or own?
> Small difference in spelling, big differemce in money


Good point indeed. There was this guy who had his creditcard stolen but chose not to report it because the thief spent less than his wife did :e

Fonz


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol.

I "OWN" it. Sorry for spelling, won't fix it for sake of lolz


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally got photos from studio:
http://failiem.lv/g/kecwkvg?n=1


----------



## Beastie (Feb 4, 2012)

Lovely couple! Congratulations again.

Oh, and great hats in the last picture


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 4, 2012)

So sweet


----------

